#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Πώς θα βρω σε ποια ΔΟΥ υπάγεται ένα έργο;

## Xάρης

Στις ηλεκτρονικές -πλέον- δηλώσεις του ΦΕΜ ζητείται και η ΔΟΥ του έργου.
Πώς θα την βρούμε;

Ένα διαδικτυακό εργαλείο είναι αυτό: http://www.forotaxis.gr/index.sre?t=address

----------

kostasbu

----------

